# building dc voltage regulator



## 52pu (May 22, 2008)

I need a heat sink for a voltage regulator. Radio shack has a limited supply and DiGi-Key has them on line. Does anyone know of a local source in Syracuse, NY where I could walk in and pick one up. Thanks in advance.


----------

